# Mona Lisa had high cholesterol



## Allegra (Jan 7, 2010)

And not only that, according to a professor from Palermo she also had 'benign fatty-tissue tumour, in her right eye': BBC News - The medical secret behind Mona Lisa's smile?. I'm surprised he missed her acute jaundice skin colour... Next time someone will tell us she's even got athlete's foot! 

I'd love to hear the good doctor's diagnoses on this one though - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jurist_(painting):


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Feb 9, 2010)

Strange, creepy, yet not exactly intimidating. I love the books, but dislike the fur coat.


----------

